# Que un enfant rie, que tout le monde rie



## prinzarthurfeuer

Bonjour a tous  , 🌸⭐️☀️

J’espère que vous allez bien. 

J’ai vu une phrase. C’est correct? 

_*Che* un bambino rida, *che* tutto il mondo rida. 
( Que un enfant rie, que tout le monde rie) _

Je vous remercie infiniment 🌸😇
_Grazie mille per il vostro tempo 😇🌸_


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao
qual è il contesto? Dove hai visto la frase?


----------



## prinzarthurfeuer

Ho visto questa frase in francese. 
Credo che sia una pubblicità oppure un video. 
Mi chiedo se è possibile in italiano .


----------



## lorenzos

Sì, è possibile, anzi è molto comune:
- _Che tu possa migliorare sempre più il tuo italiano!_
----------
Mi chiedo *se è* possibile in italiano...: il linguista dice che  mi chiedo *se sia*... è una "_scelta più raffinata stilisticamente_".


----------



## prinzarthurfeuer

lorenzos said:


> Sì, è possibile, anzi è molto comune:
> - _Che tu possa migliorare sempre più il tuo italiano!_
> ----------
> Mi chiedo *se è* possibile in italiano...: il linguista dice che  mi chiedo *se sia*... è una "_scelta più raffinata stilisticamente_".


Ti ringrazio per avermi aiutato 😇, grazie mille . Ho capito adesso.


----------

